# Colonial Marines



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Out today anyone played it yet? As I'm tempted to get it but the reviews have slated it badly


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

My copy never arrived so will wait and see. The reviews are bad though


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It's getting panned in reviews.. Which is a bit sad, not bought a game in months and months and had my eye on this.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

been on it all afternoon and love it but you need to be an aliens fan to appreciate it ,it does get annoying when following other marines and they seem to dissappear then you have to hunt for five minutes to find them ,the graphics let it down compared to modern games as it looks like the aliens game on the pc


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i was looking forward to trying it. i hadn't looked at the reviews because i never believe what they say anyway. If anyone gets it can they let me know if it's worth getting. i'm a huge alien fan


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it'll be worth it your an aliens fan as you back to Hadleys hope after the explosion


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Disregard my last post I've completed it already in total about 5hrs of gameplay and the end is surprisingly an open ender 

I done this on recruit level and it wasn't really taxing and I've no desire to do it on harder levels which is a shame they could of made it so much better guess I'll have to wait for gears next month lol


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think I'm gonna wait a week or so for it to come down in price....after all the negative reviews no way am I'm paying full retail lol

Ivor how's the multiplayer is that any better


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

not tried the multi player side of it yet might give it a shot but can't see it replacing bf3 or bo2


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm very much a gamer for games that have a theme that I like and this was a theme I was really keen on. I'm a huge fan of Alien and actually really enjoyed the AVP game on the Xbox.

I'll give this a try when the price comes down but it sounds like there's a lot of glitches that spoil the game. I mean it looks accurate to the Aliens movie but if the gameplay is really flawed and by the sounds of it it's a short game. Real shame though.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it just gets worse spent 30 minutes on multiplayer and only got to play as an alien which is killed easily ? the matchmaking was crap as well taking ages to find enough players which sums it up i suppose


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

loads of games seem to be released too eatrly reguarding multiplayer side.spec ops the line and homefront where ****ing abysmal to play online for atleast two weeks after release.it seems to be the case that if you rush it out you can patch it later,an when they haveyour money they have you by the balls.test drive unlimited 2 was a disgrace online.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Got this on release day and wish I hadn't bothered, rubbish, multiplayer is the worst I've experienced.


----------

